# IPhone 6, Connect & text messages



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have Audi connect with a stand alone pre paid SIM card, with my iPhone connected via Bluetooth I can make and receive calls, however i don't get text alerts from the iPhone even though it's set up in the Bluetooth menu on the handset, when I look at the settings on the MMI for text messages they seem to be set for the SIM card I have for connect, I can't see any options to connect to the iPhone for texts, does anyone else have this set up so they can receive/send texts via the iPhone and have a stand alone sim for connect ?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

on the mmi, connection manager, phone,option button,bluetooth profiles, select your phone and connect the sms service


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll check that out ManuTT, I thought I'd already looked

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

When you say "it's set up in the Bluetooth menu on the handset" do you mean you have gone in to the info for the car as a device and ticked the option for "Show notifications". By default this is turned off, turn it on and you should start getting texts in the VC.

Disclaimer: This is based on my other car, I haven't got my TT yet


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Intersting thread. Thanks Manu, I'll give it a whirl at the weekend.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I seem to have in the messages a choice of creating from either the car sim or the phone now ! It was only the car sim previously and I've not changed anything 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes because you can choose which option for which sim..for instance, if your carrier have the double sim, you can call or send a msg even from the sim car with the same number!
That was my first hope but my carrier doesn't have that


----------



## rusty81 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had to go into my bluetooth profiles on the car and select the music player via my iPhone. Not sure why as didn't think it was important. However once that was selected my iMessages and SMS now appear on my car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll have a mess around with the set up this weekend, still not getting notifications on the vc

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

rusty81 said:


> I had to go into my bluetooth profiles on the car and select the music player via my iPhone. Not sure why as didn't think it was important. However once that was selected my iMessages and SMS no appear on my car.


Everytime you connect the cable, that option will be turned off because Bluetooth stream is not supported while connected with cable
Once you stream audio via Bluetooth, the car will ask you to activate that option and you can click ok to do it.


----------



## rusty81 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just looked at my connection manager and this is what it looks like. It seems once the car recognises the iPhone the option to view iMessages just happens. It took a few days of trying for mine to work though. The only thing I did different was under audio player I had selected my iPhone as well. However that worked and since then I don't need to have that selected.

Hope that helps.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I forgot there are two sms menu..your phone and the car sim!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

It might seem like a dumb question but I haven't got my car yet, should the car sim be voice and data enabled?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's up to you....important thing is the data part that allows you internet, then, if you want make also calls or sms from the car sim, buy a voice and data sim


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

I just got the 3 pay as you go data sim 12Gb £30 valid for 12 months. Pushed it in the slot in the glove box and that was it.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I've just for the 12g for 12 months too, fit and forget for the year


----------



## mike3105 (Apr 7, 2016)

How much data do you guys find you're using with Audi Connect? Trying to decide whether 1GB a month is enough or whether more is required. Especially with the WiFi hotspot and streaming music. I guess with PAYG you can always top up, or get another sim with the introductory offer.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

For the first 6 months I've averaged 5-600mb a month and I always use google earth maps and both mine and the wife's phones are connected to the cars hotspot so her passenger seat surfing will be using the car data so for me 1gb is more than enough. To be fair, if you use the 12gb early you can just buy another pre loaded sim. They're £27ish on eBay too


----------



## mike3105 (Apr 7, 2016)

winrya said:


> For the first 6 months I've averaged 5-600mb a month and I always use google earth maps and both mine and the wife's phones are connected to the cars hotspot so her passenger seat surfing will be using the car data so for me 1gb is more than enough. To be fair, if you use the 12gb early you can just buy another pre loaded sim. They're £27ish on eBay too


Good info there. Thanks very much!


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Text messages now work from my iPhone. As someone posted I had to turn on notifications in the Bluetooth settings in the iPhone menu for the connection to the car. very useful


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

winrya said:


> Text messages now work from my iPhone. As someone posted I had to turn on notifications in the Bluetooth settings in the iPhone menu for the connection to the car. very useful


I would like a special badge, or medal, for usefullness please.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Soooooo can you guys that have an iPhone connected view the texts on your iPhone on the vc from the inbox/sent etc? They are all empty for me

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Only text messages received whilst the phone is connected to the car come through the vc. You get an exclamation mark next to the phone symbol at the top of the dash when a new message comes through.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah ok that makes sense now

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I just bought a PAYG EE 6gb - 90 day card and inserted it, the display shows LTE connected but unfortunately I can't use it as I need a web page to enable it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

can i tether my phone so the car can use my data from my phone so i don't have to buy another sim?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

winrya said:


> Text messages now work from my iPhone. As someone posted I had to turn on notifications in the Bluetooth settings in the iPhone menu for the connection to the car. very useful


Will an iPhone 5s get text messages in this way?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Matrix,
If you phone EE they'll register it for you then you'll be away. I had the same problem.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Ht1469 said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > Text messages now work from my iPhone. As someone posted I had to turn on notifications in the Bluetooth settings in the iPhone menu for the connection to the car. very useful
> ...


mine works fine, yes.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

jonp said:


> can i tether my phone so the car can use my data from my phone so i don't have to buy another sim?


Yes, you can do this however it only works well (unconfirmed) with Android. With iPhone you have to keep your personal hotspot running and manually reconnect the car to it each time you get in which is just too much hassle for most.

I'm in this camp, I was going to use the phone but for £30 a year just grabbed the 12Gb data sim from Three and it works like a charm.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry guys struggling with this...

When I go into connection manager it shows my iPhone I click the option button and get through to Bluetooth profiles and then the profiles menu messages says connect when I click that it says it's establishing a connection and then that the connection could not be established?

Am I doing something wrong to enable sms messages? I used to get them from the data sim when it had data? But can't get it to show for my phone?

Thanks


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok sorted I hadn't turned on notifications on my phone..whoops


----------

